# جامعة الزقازيق > الدراسات العليا >  أحكام محكمة النقض - الإثبات (الأوراق الرسمية)2

## hazem mohamed

طعن رقم 12407 لسنة 64 قضائية جلسة 21-5-1996
الموضوع ،  و  الموجز :
(3)  إثبات " أوراق رسمية "
-   حق المحكمة الالتفات عن دليل النفي ولو حملته أوراق رسمية . مادام  يصح فى العقل أم يكون  غير ملتئم مع الحقيقة التى إطمأنت إليها من باقى الأدلة  فى الدعوى .


القاعدة:
3 -من المقرر أن من حق المحكمة أن تلتفت عن دليل النفى ولو حملته أوراق رسمية مادام يصح فى العقل أن يكون غير ملتئم مع الحقيقة التى اطمأنت إليها من باقى الأدلة القائمة فى الدعوى .

" سنة المكتب الفنى " 47 " رقم الصفحة - 667 -  قاعدة رقم –95 -   "

----------


## hazem mohamed

طعن رقم 21743 لسنة 64 قضائية جلسة  3-11-1996

الموضوع ،  و  الموجز :
 (4)  إثبات " أوراق رسمية "
- للمحكمة الالتفات عن دليل النفي ولو حملته أوراق رسمية . ما دام يصح في العقل أن يكون غير ملتئم مع الحقيقة التي اطمأنت إليها .

القاعدة
4 -من المقرر أن للمحكمة أن تلتفت عن دليل النفي ولو حملته أوراق رسمية ، مادام يصح فى العقل أن يكون غير ملتئم مع الحقيقة التى اطمأنت إليها من سائر الأدلة القائمة فى الدعوى التى تكفى لحمل قضائها .


" سنة المكتب الفنى " 47 " رقم الصفحة - 1143 – قاعدة رقم - 164- "

----------


## hazem mohamed

طعن رقم 29049 لسنة 63 قضائية جلسة 1995-11-14

الموضوع ،  و  الموجز :

 (15)   إثبات " أوراق رسمية "
القاعدة:

15-لما كانت الأدلة فى المواد الجنائية إقناعية فللمحكمة أن تلتفت عن دليل النفى ولو حملته أوراق رسمية ما دام يصح فى العقل أن يكون غير ملتئم مع الحقيقة التى أطمأنت إليها المحكمة من باقى الأدلة القائمة فى الدعوى ، وكان الحكم المطعون فيه قد أورد الأدلة المنتجة فى الدعوى التى صحت لدى المحكمة على ما استخلصته من مقارفة الطاعن للجريمة المسندة إليه إستناداً إلى أدلة الثبوت التى أوردتها ، وأطرحت المحكمة فى نطاق ما هو مخول لها من تقدير موضوعى ما جاء بالمستندات المقدمة منه والتى عولت عليها المحكمة ، فإن ما يثيره الطاعن الثانى فى هذا الشأن لا يعدو أن يكون جدلاً موضوعياً فى تقدير الأدلة وفى إستنباط المحكمة لمعتقدها وهو ما لا تجوز إثارته أمام محكمة النقض .

" سنة المكتب الفنى " 46 " رقم الصفحة - 1180- قاعدة رقم – 178-  "

----------


## hazem mohamed

طعن رقم 41964 لسنة 59 قضائية جلسة 1995-11-7

الموضوع ،  و  الموجز :

(1)    إثبات " بوجه عام " " أوراق رسمية "
-
القاعدة:
1-من المقرر أن الأدلة فى المواد الجنائية إقناعية ولمحكمة الموضوع أن تلتفت عن دليل النفى ولو حملته أوراق رسمية ما دام يصح فى العقل أن يكون غير ملتئم مع الحقيقة التى ثبتت لديها من باقى الأدلة القائمة فى الدعوى وهى غير ملزمة من بعد بالرد صراحة على دفاع المتهم الموضوعى القائم على أساس نفى التهمة ما دام الرد عليه مستفاد ضمناً من قضائها بإدانته إستناداً إلى أدلة الثبوت التى أوردتها فى حكمها هذا إلا أنه بحسب الحكم كيما يتم تدليله ويستقيم قضاؤه أن يورد الأدلة المنتجة التى صحت لديه على ما إستخلصه من وقوع الجريمة المسندة إلى المتهم ولا عليه أن يتعقبه فى كل جزئية من جزئيات دفاعه لأن مفاد إلتفاته عنها أنه أطرحها ومن ثم فإن منعى الطاعنين يدخل إلى جدل موضوعى فى سلطة محكمة الموضوع فى وزن عناصر الدعوى واستنباط معتقدها منها وهو ما لا يجوز إثارته أمام محكمة النقض .



" سنة المكتب الفنى " 46 " رقم الصفحة -  1162-  قاعدة رقم –174 -  "

----------


## hazem mohamed

طعن رقم 7555 لسنة 60 القضائية جلسة 25-11-1996


الموضوع ،  و  الموجز :
(1)   إثبات " بوجه عام "
- انتحال صفة الوكالة عن شخص والاستيلاء على مال له بتلك الصفة . كفايته لقيام الركن المادى لجريمة النصب . أساس ذلك ؟
 مثال

 (2)   إثبات " بوجه عام " " أوراق رسمية "
-  حق المحكمة الإلتفات  عن دليل النفي ولو حملته أوراق رسمية ما دام يصح في العقل أن يكون غير ملتئم مع الحقيقة التي اطمأنت إليها من أدلة الدعوى  .

 (3)  إثبات " شهود " – إجراءات 
-  للمحكمة الاستغناء عن سماع شهود الإثبات .بقبول المتهم أو المدافع عنه ذلك . صراحة أو ضمنا .

 (4)  إثبات " شهود " –  محكمة ثانى درجة 
-  محكمة ثانى درجة . تحكم على مقتضى الأوراق . لا تجرى من التحقيقات إلا ما ترى هى لزوماً لإجرائه .
النعى على المحكمة قعودها عن سماع شهود تنازل المدافع ضمناً عن سماعهم . غير مقبول .

 (5)  دعوى جنائية " تحريكها " 
- تحريك الدعوى بالطريق المباشر حق مشروع للمدعى بالحقوق المدنية الذى يدعى حصول ضرر له فى جنحة أو مخالفة .
جواز أن يكون المضرور من الجريمة أى شخص ولو كان غير المجنى عليه ما دام قد أثبت إصابته بضرر ناتجً عن جريمة . أساس ذلك ؟

(6) دعوى  مدنية . تعويض 
-  إثبات الحكم وقوع الفعل الضار من الطاعن . كفايته للإحاطة بأركان المسئولية المدنية والقاضء بالتعويض .

القاعدة 
1- من المقرر أن من أدعى كذباً الوكالة عن شخص واستولى بذلك على مال له يعد مرتكبا الفعل المكون لجريمة النصب إذ انتحال صفة غير صحيحة يكفى وحدة لقيام ركن الاحتيال فإذا كان الحكم المطعون فيه قد أثبت فى حق الطاعن اتخاذه كذباً صفة الوكالة عن مالكى الأرض وتوصل بذلك الى الاستيلاء على المبالغ موضوع الجريمة فإنه إذ دانه بجريمة النصب يكون قد أصاب صحيح القانون .


2- من المقرر أن الأدلة فى المواد الجنائية إقناعية فللمحكمة أن تلتفت عن دليل النفى ولو حملته أوراق رسمية ما دام يصح فى العقل أن يكون غير ملتئم مع الحقيقة التى اطمأنت اليها من باقى الأدلة القائمة فى الدعوى . 


3- من المقرر قانونا أن للمحكمة أن تستغنى عن سماع شهود الاثبات إذا ما قبل المتهم أو المدافع عنه ذلك صراحة أو ضمناً . 


4- من المقرر أن لمحكمة ثانى درجة أن تحكم على مقتضى الأوراق وهى لا تجرى من التحقيقات الا ما ترى هى لزوما لإجرائه فلا محل من بعد للنعى على المحكمة قعودها عن سماع شهود الاثبات الذين تنازل المدافع ضمناً عن سماعهم دون اعتراض من جانب الطاعن . 


5- من المقرر أن حق تحريك الدعوى بالطريق المباشر قد شرعه القانون للمدعى بالحقوق المدنية الذى يدعى حصول ضرر له فى جنحة أو مخالفة سواء أكان مجنيا عليه أو شخصاً آخر خلافه إذ ليس فى القانون ما يمنع أن يكون المضرور من الجريمة أى شخص ولو كان غير المجنى عليه ما دام قد أثبت قيام هذا الضرر وكان ناتجاً عن جريمة ذلك أن المناط  فى صفة المدعى ليس وقوع الجريمة عليه وإنما إلحاق الضرر الشخصي به بسبب وقوع الجريمة . 


6- من المقرر أنه يكفى فى بيان وجه الضرر أن يثبت الحكم إدانة المحكوم عليه عن الفعل الفعل الذى حكم بالتعويض من أجله . 
"

 سنة المكتب الفنى " 47 " رقم الصفحة - 1250 -  قاعدة رقم – 181 -  "

----------


## hazem mohamed

طعن رقم 9228 لسنة 64 قضائية جلسة7 -4-1996


الموضوع ،  و  الموجز :

(8)  إثبات  " بوجه عام " " أوراق رسمية "
-   الأدلة فى المواد الجنائية . اقناعية . للمحكمة أن تلتفت عن دليل النفى ولو حملته أوراق رسمية . مادام يصح فى العقل أن يكون غير ملتئم مع الحقيقة التى اطمأنت إليها .


القاعدة:
8 -من المقرر أن الأدلة فى المواد الجنائية إقناعية وللمحكمة أن تلتفت عن دليل النفى ولو حملته أوراق رسمية مادام يصح فى العقل أن يكون غير ملتئم مع الحقيقة التى اطمأنت إليها من باقى الأدلة فى الدعوى .


.
" سنة المكتب الفنى "47  " رقم الصفحة -  466-   قاعدة رقم -  66   -    "

----------


## hazem mohamed

للمحكمة الالتفات عن دليل النفي ولو حملته أوراق رسمية ما دام يصح في العقل أن يكون غير ملتئم مع الحقيقة 

الطعن رقم 22185 لسنة 65 قضائية جلسة 13-12-1997

الموضوع 
 (14)  إثبات " بوجه عام  "" أوراق رسمية "
الموجز :
- الأدلة في المواد الجنائية إقناعية للمحكمة الالتفات عن دليل النفي ولو حملته أوراق رسمية ما دام يصح في العقل أن يكون غير ملتئم مع الحقيقة التي اطمأنت إليها من باقى أدلة الدعوى . القاعدة:

14 -لما كان من المقرر انه لا ينال من سلامة الحكم اطراحه المستندات الرسمية والتى تساند اليها الطاعن للتدليل على استحالة حدوث الواقعة كما صورها شاهد الاثبات . ذلك ان الادلة فى المواد الجنائية اقناعية وللمحكمة ان تلتفت عن دليل النفى ولو حملته اوراق رسمية ما دام يصح فى العقل والمنطق ان يكون غير ملتئم مع الحقيقة التى اطمأنت اليها من باقى الادلة القائمة فى الدعوى ومن ثم فإن النعى على الحكم فى هذا الصدد يكون غير سديد .

" سنة المكتب الفنى " 48 " رقم الصفحة - 1402 - قاعدة رقم – 215-     "

----------


## hazem mohamed

لمحكمة الموضوع أن تلتفت عن دليل النفى ولو حملته أوراق رسمية 

الطعن رقم 21148 لسنة 64 قضائية جلسة 22-4-1997

الموضوع 
 (11)  إثبات " بوجه عام " " أوراق رسمية " . محكمة الموضوع " سلطتها فى تقدير الدليل " . نقض " أسباب الطعن . مالايقبل منها "
الموجز :
-. لمحكمة الموضوع أن تلتفت عن دليل النفى ولو حملته أوراق رسمية . مادام يصح فى العقل أن يكون غير ملتئم مع الحقيقة التى إطمأنت إليها . .
القاعدة:

11 -من المقرر أن للمحكمة أن تلتفت عن دليل النفى ولو حملته أوراق رسمية ما دام يصح فى العقل أن يكون غير ملتئم مع الحقيقة التى أطمأنت إليها المحكمة فإن النعى على الحكم بأنه لم يعرض لدفاع الطاعن القائم على نفى التهمة وإلتفاته عما قدمه من مستندات رسمية تأييداً لذلك يكون فى غير محله.

" سنة المكتب الفنى " 48 " رقم الصفحة -  472- قاعدة رقم – 70 -    "

----------

